# الالة n



## محمد طارق محمد (10 مايو 2007)

اخترع الفيزيائي بروس دي بالما مولد للطاقة بقوة 100 كيلو وات ، وهو الآن موجود في مرآب منزله . هذا المولد يستطيع تزويد كل بيته بالطاقة الكهربائية ، ولكن الحكومة الأمريكية قد تصادر هذا المولد في حال قيام دي بالما بتشغيله.​ 
السيد دي بالما هو أحد خريجي جامعة هافارد ، وقد علَّم الفيزياء في معهد ماساتشوسيتس للتقنيات لمدة 15 عاماً . يدعي السيد دي بالما بأن مولده الكهربائي يمكنه أن يكون مصدراً رخيصاً للطاقة وغير قابل للنضوب ، مستقل و غير ملوث للبيئة ، و يعمل هذا المولد وفقا لقواعد مناقضة للفيزياء التقليدية لكنها ما تزال غير مفهومة تماماً . يقال أن آلته المسماةN تستطيع أن تحرر "الطاقة الحرة" الموجودة بشكل مستتر في الفضاء من حولنا . دي بالما يقدم آلته على أساس أنها ابتكار يستطيع المساعدة في إنهاء اعتماد العالم على مصادر النفط وغيرها من مصادر الطاقة الأحفورية التي ستنفذ قريباً.​ 

بساطة مخادعة:​ 
مولد دي بالما هو عبارة عن جيرسكوب مغناطيسي بسيط ، بعبارة أخرى هو اسطوانة ناقلة للكهرباء و ومغنطة تدور بسرعة عالية بواسطة محرك ( والجيرسكوب يستخدم عادة في المحركات: حيث يكون عبارة عن دولاب ثقيل يدور بشكل دائم فإذا تعرضت الآلة لجهد غير طبيعى في عملها فيبقى هذا الدولاب يدور وهذا ما يساعد الآلة على تجاوز الجهود العالية ) .​ 
ويدعي دي بالما أن آلته المسماة N تستطيع أن تولد من الطاقة خمسة أضعاف ما تستهلكه. وإن في هذا بالطبع تحدٍ للمبدأ الأساسي القائل مصونية الطاقة ، حيث ينص هذا المبدأ بأن الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تخلق من العدم . معظم الفيزيائيين يرفضون ببساطة مجرد النظر إلى اكتشافات دي بالما و لا يلقون بالاً إليها .​ 
ومع ذلك فقد تم بجلاء التوصل لبرهنة المبدأ الذي يقوم عليه اختراع دي بالما في سنة 1978عندما تم في مدينة سانت باربرا بولاية كاليفورنيا بناء آلة كبيرة مماثلة للآلة N و سميت هذه الآلة بـــ سن برست. تم فحص الآلة المدعوة "سن برست" Sunburst machine بشكل مستقل من قبل الدكتور روبرت كينشيلو ، البروفسور في الهندسة الكهربائية وخريج جامعة ستانفورد . في تقريره لسنة 1986 (المقدم إلى جمعية الاكتشافات العلمية، الموجود في سان فرانسيسكو بتاريخ 21/6/1986) لاحظ كينشيلو بأن مقاومة دوران الجيرسكوب الممغنط هي فقط ما بين 13 – 20% من المقاومة الموجودة في محرك تقليدي يعمل في ظروف مثالية ، ورأى أيضا آن آلة دي بالما المدعوة N تستطيع إنتاج طاقة كهربائبة بما يقارب 500% من الكفائة .​ 
وفي الخلاصة المتشككة التي أعدها كينشيلو يقول: "قد يكون دي بالما محقاً فعلاً بأن هناك وضع يمكن وفقاً له إنتاج الطاقة من مصدر مجهول وغير قابل للتفسير. وهذا استنتاج يرفضه معظم العلماء والمهندسين ويعتبرونه لا يستحق النقاش ، كما أنه يمثل مخالفة للقوانين الفيزيائية المقبولة . ولو صح فإنه سيكون إنجاز مدهش".​ 
يقول الفيزيائي هارولد باث هوف وهو استاذ خريج من معهد الدراسات العليا في اوستن بتكساس: "إن المدققين في الآلة N بقوا صامتين حيالها " ، ويضيف " إنه ليس من الواضح إذا كانت الزيادة في الطاقة تأتي من خارج الحقل الكهرومغناطيسي أو هي نتيجة لبعض الخصائص الشاذة المرتبطة بالأجسام الدوارة ووفقاً لمبدأ القصور الذاتي inertia . إن آلة دي بالما تحتاج لصنع نسخة ثانية عنها بقياس أكبر لمعرفة هل هي تعمل فعلاً. وعلى الرغم من شكوكي فإنني أشجع بالتأكيد إجراء اختبار من قبل مختبر مستقبل . ورغم أن ظاهرة كهذه كانت ستبدو مخالفة لقوانين الطاقة التقليدية في السنوات الماضية ، إلا أننا ندرك حاليا بأن إمكانية انتزاع الطاقة مما يسمى الفضاء الفارغ هو حقيقة وواقع"​ 

ليس فضاء فارغاً تماماً:​ 
يرى الدكتور باث هوف الذي يدرس في جامعة ستانفورد بأن مصدراً جديداً للطاقة غير ملوث للبيئة قد يكون تم التوصل إليه من خلال تنظيم قوة الارتجاجات العشوائية للجزيئات الذرية المتصادمة ضمن الفراغ. حالياً يعرف العلماء بأن الفضاء "الفارغ" يتهيج وفقا لما يسمى ارتجاج الفراغ، حيث يتفجر قدر كبير من الطاقة فجأة، وهذا ما يجعل الجزيئات تهتز جيئة وذهابا.​ 
لقد طوَّر باث هوف نظرية خاصة به، وأطلق عليها تسمية طاقة النقطة صفر zero-point energy ، وذلك في محاولة منه لجمع القوة الوافرة و الموجودة في فراغ ( الفضاء) . قد يقوم باث هوف، بالتعاون مع شركة جديدة تدعى جوبيتر للتكنولوجيا ، بمحاولة تصنيع آلات تعمل على مبدأ طاقة النقطة صفر.​ 
لقد وصَّف دي بالما آلته N ووضع المعالم الأساسية لنظرية تشرح كيف تعمل الآلة وأدرج كل ذلك في مقالة أسماها ،"إمكانية استنباط الطاقة الكهربائية مباشرة من الفضاء" وقد نشرت هذه المقالة في مجلة علمية بريطانية تدعى تأملات في العلوم والتكنولوجيا في أيلول عام 1990 الجزء الثالث عشر/رقم 4.​ 
مع ذلك فإن المؤسسات العلمية إما تجاهلت ادعاءات دي بالما المثيرة للجدل أو بقيت ساهية عنها.​ 

براءة اختراع غير مسلم بها:​ 
لم يستخرج أحدا براءة اختراع بخصوص الآلة N في الولايات المتحدة على رغم من أنه في منطقة سان فرانسيسكو وحدها هناك حوالي 200 براءة اختراع مرتبطة بأدوات مشابهة . مكتب تسجيل براءات الاختراع الأمريكي يرفض بشكل اتوماتيكي منح إي براءة اختراع لآلة تقوم بإنتاج طاقة أكثر مما تستهلك . وفي الواقع فإن طاقم العمل في هذا المكتب غير مؤهل للتدقيق في ادعاءات مماثلة .​ 
سارع دي بالما للتوضيح بأن آلته N غير مماثلة لالات أبدية الحركة ( والآلة الابدية الحركة هي بدعة أسطورية سعى وراءها العديد من المخترعين المحبطين ). "إن الآلة الابدية الحركة تشغل نفسها فقط . وهي لا تستطيع منح طاقة أكثر بخمس مرات مما يتم تزويدها به . إن تصاميم الآلات الأبدية الحركة تستخدم مصادر طاقة تقليدية ، بينما الآلة N هي طريقة جديدة لاستنباط الطاقة من الفضاء".​ 
مخترعون آخرون جربوا أن يبنوا ويشغلوا آلات الطاقة الحرة ، ولكن تم تخويفهم و تهديدهم من قبل الحكومة الأمريكية، كما أن واحد من هؤلاء المخترعين على الأقل تم مصادرة آلته من قبل وزارة الدفاع بذريعة أن تقنية الطاقة الحرة تهدد مصالح الأمن القومي . وقد منع هذا المخترع من نشر ما حصل معه . لذا لم يستطع إعلام الصحافة بمصادرة آلته N. وما يثير السخرية أن فكرة الآلة N أتت بشكل مباشر من تجربة شهيرة أجراها العالم مايكل فاراداي في عام 1831.​ 
الولايات المتحدة غير مهتمة :​ 
يبدو أن الشركات المحتكرة للطاقة، والتي تدعم تطوير الغاز والنفط، الفحم والطاقة النووية و تدافع عن الطاقة الشمسية وغيرها من أنواع البديلة غير الملوثة للبيئة ، لا تريد أن تظهر الطاقة الحرة للعلن كخيار قابل للتطبيق.​ 
حالياً فإن بلدانا أخرى ،و خاصة الهند واليابان ،تحاول بنشاط الوصول إلى ما قد يثبت مستقبلاً بأنه اكتشاف تقني منقطع النظير ( أليس هذا مثالاً آخر على مشكلة ظهور الاختراع في الولايات المتحدة ثم قيام اليابان بتصنيع هذه الاختراعات، التي سببها قصور النظر الأمريكي والاهتمام بالمصالح الخاصة فقط ؟ ) .​ 
في الهند يقوم حالياً المهندس الكبير "بارماهامسا تي واري" باختبار اختراعه ، المسمى مولد الطاقة الفضائي الذي يعتبر بشكل أساسي نسخة عن آلة دي بالما المدعوة N .فإذا أدخل خمسة كيلو وات من الطاقة إلى الآلة فستتخرج ما مقدراه ثلاثين كيلو واط (ورد ذلك في رسالة من السيد تي واري إلى السيد بروس دي بالما بتاريخ 13/8/1990)​ 
يعمل المهندس الكبير تي واري ضمن الإدارة الهندية لشركة الطاقة النووية ، كما أنه يدير مشروع "كايجا"، وهو أكبر مشروع طاقة نووية هندي في ولاية كانتاكتا.يعبر تي واري صراحة عن امتنانه لفضل السيد دي بالما عليه، حيث شاركه الأخير بنتائج اختباراته لعدة سنوات . ووفقا للسيد تي واري فإن " الطاقة الكهربائية الناتجة عن مولد الطاقة الفضائي قابلة فعلا للاستثمار التجاري ، ويتوجب علينا أن ننبه العموم إلى هذا النوع من الطاقة" ، لقد تجادل السيد تي واري مع لجنة الطاقة النووية الهندية في محاولة منه لتشكيل مجموعة عمل مستقلة كي تطور تقنيات الطاقة الحرّة.​ 
ويظهر تي واري امتنانه أيضا للسيد جون ويلر، الفيزيائي الأمريكي البارز و مكتشف وجود الثقوب السوداء، الذي شجعه دائماً. ويلر كان يجري أبحاثا حول نظرية رياضية قد تتنبأ بوجود الطاقة الحرة، وقد أثنى على جهود تي واري لتطوير نظرية مشابهة، وتبادل العالمان الرسائل لعدة سنوات.​ 

الاهتمام الياباني:​ 
قامت مؤسسة علمية يابانية ، تحت رعاية من الحكومة اليابانية، بإعطاء منحتين لجامعتين و شركة صناعية كي يقوموا بإنتاج أنواع من الآلة N من أجل الأبحاث ولغايات تعليمية . كما أن شركة باناسونيك/ناشونال اليابانية تراقب هذه التقنية عن كثب. الدكتور شيوجي إنوماتا رئيس معهد الطاقة السايكوترونية والعالم الكبير في مختبر التقنيات الكهربائية في آيبيريك ساعد في إطلاق شرارة اهتمام مجمع العلماء اليابانيون بالآلة N .​ 
تنبأ نيكولا تيسلا بأنه "في أحد الأيام سوف يوصل الإنسان آلاته بكل مجموعات العجلات التي تدور في الكون... و مع كل القوى التي تحرك الكواكب في مداراتها وتجعلها تدور، إن هذا الدوران سيؤدي إلى دوران الآلات الخاصة بالإنسان " ونيكولا هو عالم أمريكي عبقري من أصل كرواتي تعتبر اكتشافاته ومخترعاته منافسة لمكتشفات واختراعات أديسون.ويدعم نيكولا فكرة الآلة N ويعتقد بأنها ترتبط مباشرة بمصدر الطاقة الكائن منذ الأزل، والمرتبط مع مجموعة العجلات التي يتألف منها الكون.​ 

اتجاه خاطئ :​ 
يقول تي واري "إن الهندسة الكهربائية اتجهت اتجاها خاطئاً قبل 160 عاماً" وهو بذلك يشير إلى الأعمال الأولى لمايكل فاراداي المتعلقة بالمحرك الأساسي للعالم. في عام 1831 قام فاراداي بسلسلة من التجارب قادت إلى إيجاد المولد الكهربائي الحديث، يحوي هذا المولد على جزأين الأول يدور والثاني ساكن.​ 
قام فاراداي بتحريك سلك بجانب قطب المغناطيس فوجد أن هذا يؤدي إلى خلق توتر كهربائي بين طرفي السلك. يستخدم هذا المبدأ المكتشف حالياً في كل المولدات الكهربائية التي نستخدمها في أيامنا هذه. وهذا هو بالذات ما عناه تي واري بعبارته "اتجاه خاطئ".​ 
في السنة نفسها، 1831، قام فارادي بتجربة أخرى بسيطة و مبدعة، وذلك باستخدام موصل مغناطيسي يدور حول نفسه. وكان يجب في حينها تفسير الظاهرة التي نتجت عن التجربة (أليست هي نفسها الطاقة الحرة؟) وفقا للقواعد النظرية العلمية التقليدية.​ 
ثبَّت فاراداي قرصاً نحاسياً إلى أعلى مغناطيس اسطواني ، ومن ثم قام بتدوير الاسطوانة والقرص مع بعضهما البعض، وهذا ما أدى إلى إيجاد توتر كهربائي . وبعد التفكير في هذه الظاهرة لسنوات عديدة استنتج فاراداي بأنه عندما نقوم بتدوير مغناطيس فإن الحقل المغناطيسي الخاص به يبقى ثابتاً ، وهكذا وجد بأن جسم المغناطيس يتحرك عبر الحقل المغناطيسي للمغناطيس نفسه ، و هذا ما يؤدي إلى تحويل الحركة لتوتر كهربائي.​ 
إن تجربة فاراداي قادته إلى الاستنتاج الثوري القائل بأن الحقل المغناطيسي هو ملك للفضاء نفسه وغير مرتبط بالمغناطيس ، و هذا هو السبب الوحيد الذي يؤدي إلى إثارة أو تحريض الحقل .​ 

نموذج أولي :​ 
تم التدقيق في مولد فارادي وحيد القطب ،وهي التسمية التي أطلقت على بدعته المعروفة منذ 150 عام، من قبل بضع من المخترعين الطموحين كأساس لاستثارة الطاقة الحرّة والكامنة في الفضاء. ينظر هؤلاء المخترعين إلى النموذج الأولي للمولد على أنه قادر على توليد الطاقة الحركية الخاصة به إضافة إلى مقدار آخر من الطاقة للادخار. تم الاهتمام بمحرك فاراداي الذي يعتمد مبدأ الحث الكهربائي و المكون من قطعتين، وذلك على الرغم من المشاكل التي ظهرت فيه سواء لجهة الاحتكاك الميكانيكي أو الخسارة في الطاقة الكهربائية، أما المحرك وحيد القطب الذي اخترعه فارادي فقد تم إهماله، وفقا للمؤيدين لظاهرة الطاقة الحرة.​ 
تتبع دي بالما خطى فاراداي، معتبراً أن الطاقة الحرة يمكن استخراجها من الرحم الرقمي للفضاء ببساطة عن طريق جيروسكوب ممغنط . يشرح دي بالما ذلك فيقول "أرى أن دوران جسم الجيرسكوب الممغنط والذي يتحرك عبر حقله المغناطيسي سيؤدي لتوليد جهد كهربائي بين المحور في الوسط والحافة الخارجية للجيرسكوب الممغنط الدوار".​ 
إن هذا التفكير العبقري أدى إلى إيجاد الآلة N ، وهي بشكل عام عبارة عن جيرسكوب ممغنط مكون من قطعة واحدة تدور حول نفسها. " و بدلاً من استخدام قطعتين واحدة دائرة وأخرى متحركة، وفقاً للمولدات التقليدية، فإن الآلة N لديها فقط قطعة دائرة. إن نصف الجيرسكوب هو القطب الشمالي والنصف الآخر هو القطب الجنوبي. وإذا وصلنا ما بين محور الجيرسكوب في الوسط و الحافة الخارجية له، فستتولد الكهرباء بسرعة من المغناطيس نفسه.​ 

فكرة تحت الاختبار:​ 
رغم مرور 150 عاما على تجربة فاراداي المثيرة للجدل، فإن أحدا لم يكلف نفسه عناء التجريب فيما إذا كان المولد الذي يستخدم طريقة المغناطيس الدوار سوف يحتاج لنفس المقدار من الجهد كما المولد المستحث التقليدي حتى يستطع توليد نفس المقدار من الطاقة. ولكن في عام 1978 تم تصنيع المولد "سن برست" الوحيد القطب والمذكور فيما سبق. وقد أكدت الاختبارات أن الطاقة الخارجة من المولد تتجاوز بكثير الطاقة الداخلة إليه كي يبدأ بالعمل ، و أن كفاءته أكبر بكثير من المولد التقليدي . و تختلف الآراء حول الطريقة التي تقوم فيها الآلة N بتوليد الطاقة .​ 
لم يحصل تي واري في العام 1977سوى على اهتمام بسيط عندما نشر نظريته التي تقول بأن الفضاء مليء بمادة ميكانيكية وأن دورانها حول نفسها هو مصدر كل الطاقة والمادة .​ 
يسلِّم المهندس والمكتشف الهندي في نظريته الفضاء الدوار والتي تم تطويرها في كتابه "ماوراء المادة" المنشور عام 1984 بأن هناك فجوة موجودة في مركز الإلكترون ، تستطيع هذه الفجوة عندما تدور بسرعة في الفراغ أن تنتج طاقة من الفضاء . وتعتمد نظرية توري على الفرضية القائلة بأن الإلكترون مكون بطريقة معينة ومحددة، وهو ليس فقط "شحنة صغيرة" متجانسة .​ 
وبحسب تي واري فإن حركة الفجوات في الاسطوانة الممغنطة الدوارة الموجودة ضمن مولد الطاقة الفضائي الخاص به تؤدي إلى تحرر طاقة حرة في خارج الفراغ الموجود بين محور الآلة و المغناطيس . وهو يقر بأن هذا لا يمكن تصديقه وفقا لمعايير القوانين الفيزيائية المعروفة . ويقول تي واري أن أحد الأسباب الرئيسية لتطويره لهذه النظرية أنه تم تدريسه كي يكون مهندساً أكثر من أن يكون فيزيائياً ، خاصة و أن فكرته تتعارض بشكل أساسي مع الفيزياء التقليدية .​ 
يعلق دي بالما على أفكار تي واري فيقول "إن توضيحات تي واري محتملة تماماً" " وهو يحاول أن يضع إطارا نظرياً لما يحدث بين الذرات و أن يحدد المكان الذي يتم اطلاق الطاقة منه"​ 

مفهوم المغناطيسية :​ 
يتابع دي بالما فيقول " يتمثل التقدم الذي احرزته في القول بأن الفضاء يحيط بنا تماماً كما يحيط ماء البحر بسمكة تسبح فيه ، وإن الطريقة الوحيدة كي نعلم بوجود هذا الفضاء هو عن طريق تحويره بطريقة ما، وإن أسهل طريقة لفعل ذلك هي بواسطة مغناطيس"، ويؤكد دي بالما أن نظريته حول المغناطيسية كمحوِّر للحقل المتجانس والموجود بشكل مسبق هي "أول فكرة جديدة حول الطبيعة الأساسية للمغناطيس منذ أيام الفيزيائي اورستد".​ 
بعد تدريسه لمدة 15 سنة كمحاضر في معهد ماساشوسيتس للتقنيات، نما لدى دي بالما بشكل متزايد الشعور بعدم الرضا حيال الاتجاه السائد في الفيزياء و الذي يفسر طريقة عمل الأشياء . إن رؤية دي بالما الحالية للكون سوف تتضارب مع العديد من العلماء التقليديين نتيجة لأفكاره المثيرة للجدل.​ 
على سبيل المثال ، فإن العلم الحديث يرى بأن الطاقة لها شكل محدد في الكون. وأن تحويل الطاقة من شكل إلى آخر سيؤدي إلى انبعاث الحرارة من الكون لآماد طويلة . أما دي بالما فيقول :"إن الكون الخاص بي هو عبارة عن كون لا محدود ، في هذا الكون يمكن للطاقة أن تستحضر من الفضاء نفسه . فكل الطاقة تأتي من الفضاء" ويعود دي بالما ليؤكد :"وهناك عدة عمليات يمكنها أن تطلق الطاقة ، من أسهلها إضاءة عود ثقاب أو فرك عودين ببعضهما البعض"​ 
افرض أنك أضأت شمعة. فإن حرارة اللهب ستتولد من إطلاق الحرارة الكامنة والمدخرة في الشمع ، وذلك وفقا لما ندرسه في الكتب. ولكن هذا غير صحيح يقول دي بالما حيث يؤكد "أن قانون مصونية الطاقة هو افتراض محض". ووفقاً لنظريته فإن حرارة ضوء الشمعة تأتي من الفضاء ، ويتم استهلاك مادة الشمعة ببطء من قبل الطاقة المتدفقة في الفضاء.​ 
عندما تقود سيارة فإن الحرارة المختزنة في البنزين تستخرج عن طريق الاحتراق. وهذا ما يؤدي لتحريك المكبس. هل هذا صحيح؟ لا إنه خطأ حسبما يقول دي بالما. فهو يتفهم العملية على أساس أنه يتم تحفيز خليط الهواء والبنزين بواسطة شرارة كهربائية ، ويعمل البنزين كـ "مستقبل جزيئي" فيطلق الطاقة الموجودة في الفضاء. وبعدها تطلق الطاقة الحرارية غازات الفحم أو تحرق المادة التي أدت إلى تحريضها ، وهذا ما يؤدي لخروج الغازات من العادم.​ 
وبطريقة مماثلة يقترب دي بالما من ظاهرة أساسية أخرى غير تقليدية. قفي أواسط السبعينات قام دي بالما بأداء تجربة "الكرة الدوارة" التي تشرح ظاهريا بأن الأجسام التي تدور سوف تسقط بشكل أسرع و تتحرك بشكل أسرع من أجسام أخرى مطابقة لها نفس السرعة الابتدائية ولكنها لا تدور.و إذا صح ذلك فإن هذه النتائج ستصدم كل الفيزيائيين المعروفين . إجراءات التجربة بسيطة: خذ كرة فولاذية لها عمود يخرج منها ثم اغزل هذه الكرة وارمها، حدد الوقت الذي احتاجته للسقوط. قارن هذا الوقت بالوقت الذي تحتاجه كرة مطابقة لا تدور للسقوط .​ 
يشرح دي بالما النتائج الغريبة لتجربته باعتبار أنه هناك طاقة حرّة تضاف إلى حركة الأجسام التي تدور، إن هذه التجربة وتجارب غيرها قادته إلى صياغة نظرية جوهرية جديدة حول الدوران والجاذبية والقصور الذاتي والحركة. ويعتبر عمله بشكل عام إضافة أخرى إلى عمل المبدعين الأوائل في هذا الحقل . وقد نشر دي بالما ما خلص إليه حول تجربة الكرة الدوارة في مجلة جميعة الابحاث العلمية البريطانية في العام 1976. وقد شرح دي بالما تجربته حول الكرة الدوارة للدكتور إدوارد بورسيل البروفسور في الفيزياء في جامعة هارفارد، وأحد أبرز الفيزيائيين المخبريين في ذلك الوقت. ووفقاً لدي بالما، فإنه بعد تمحيص بورسيل في التجربة لعدة دقائق قال: "هذا سوف يغير كل شيء".​ 

تطبيق التقنيات الجديدة:​ 
"إن الفيزياء التطبيقية غير ثابتة" يقول دون كيلي، رئيس جمعية الطاقة الفضائية التي تتألف من مجموعة من المهندسين والعلماء والمخترعين متخصصين في تطوير تقنية الطاقة الحرة . إذا نظرنا إلى حال الطاقة الحرة اليوم فسنراها تشمل العديد من صنوف الأدوات المذهلة ، أولها الآلة N ، ثم مولدات البلازما الروسية ، و محول النفايات الثنائي الوقود (الذي يجمع ما بين مكونات الطاقة الحرة و طرق المواد الصلبة )، محركات المغنطة الدائمة، مولدات هابرد متعددة الاسطوانات . والعديد من أنظمة الطاقة الهيدروجينية .​ 
ومن بين المجموعة السابقة هناك الاختراع المدهش المسمى إنريكس أتش 20 والذي اخترعه يوشيرو ناكماتسو، الملقب بـأديسون اليابان، " إن هذا المخترع النشيط ، الذي اخترع فيما سبق القرص المرن ، يدعي بأن وحدة إنريكس الغير ملوثة للبيئة تعمل على ماء الصنابير وتستطيع توليد طاقة أكثر بثلاث مرات من محرك البنزين التقليدي . إن جهاز إنريكس أن أتش 20 يمكنه فصل المكونات الأساسية الداخلة ويستطيع انتاج الهيدروجين كوقود قابل للاستعمال .​ 
يلاحظ كيلي بأن كل من ألمانيا و سويسرا واليابان وكوريا وهولندا لديها جمعيات أبحاث نشطة تبحث حول الطاقة الحرةة. وتقوم جمعية الطاقة الفضائية في الولايات المتحدة بتبادل المعلومات مع هذه الجمعيات. وبرغم ذلك يشعر كيلي بأن هناك معارضة لتقنية الطاقة الحرة في الولايات المتحدة من قبل الوكالات الحكومية ، والأكاديميات، و الاستثمارات الصناعية الكبرى . يحلم كيلي بأن الطاقة الحرّة ستلاقي القبول ويتم تطبيقها في النهاية من قبل الحركات الشعبية التي تعمل وفق مبدأ (يمكنك القيام بذلك بنفسك) والتي تشتغل في جميع انحاء الولايات المتحدة. تقوم حالياً جمعية الطاقة الفضائية في الولايات المتحدة بإرسال نشرة فصلية ممتعة لأعضائها (عنوان الجمعية : Space Energy Association/U.S. P.O. Box 11422, Clearwater, FL 34616; رقم الهاتف : 813-441-3923، رسم العضوية 35 دولاراً في السنة).​ 

تقييم الآلة N اقتصادياً:​ 
إن شركة دي بالما للطاقة لم تقم ببيع آلة واحدة حتى الآن، وتتقاضى الشركة حوالي نصف مليون دولار لتصنيع الآلة بشكل يدوي . يدعي بروس دي بالما بأنه في حال تصنيع الآلة بأعداد كبيرة فإن تكلفة آلته سوف تنخفض إلى 400-500 دولار أمريكي . وهو ينوه بأن مولد تيار متناوب باستطاعة 100 كيلو وات يكلف ما يربو على 100000 دولار أمريكي، ويضيف فيقول أن الآلة N تولد نفس المقدار من الطاقة باستخدام ثلث أو نصف التكلفة وفقا لعمليات الإنتاج العادية، إن هدفه هو أن يجري اتفاقات للمشاركة بهذه التقنيات مع زبائن يرغبون بإنتاج آلته.​ 
بعد إلقاء نظرة شاملة على وحدات إنتاج الطاقة الكهرومغناطيسية الحرة المتنوعة و المتوفرة على أرض الواقع ، يستنتج دون كيلي بأن أغلب هذه الوحدات أوجدت من قبل فيزيائيين تطبيقيين مرتبكين ، وأن هناك نقصاً في الدعم التقني والمادي ، كما تعاني من مشكلة "علو التكلفة" وبجميع الأحوال فإن كيلي يختار الآلة N الخاصة بـ دي بالما كـــ "أساس لمجموعة الطاقة الحرة" و "كأفضل وحدة طاقة حرة" قياساً على قدرتها بانتاج الطاقة . اليوم" وقد اعطى الآلة N معدلا عالياً من حيث كونها بسيطة وغير معقدة "نظراً لبساطة الآلة، فهي تتكون من دوار مؤلف من قطعة واحدة وهو أفضل من المولدات التقليدية المؤلفة من قطعتين" كما يقول كيلي .​ 
نقلاً عن موقع ​ 
http://www.sst5.com/inde.php?&CODE=02&id=960​


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (18 مايو 2007)

*نتائج الاستطلاع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الاخوة والاخواة الافاضل

بعد معاينة الاستلاع استطيع ان اخبركم انو اذا حصلنا على نسبة 2.5-5% من المستفتين القائلين نعم الشباب العربى
ممكن انو يغير شى نحصل على نتائج خلال 5 سنوات وبما انو النتائج بالثمانين بالمائة بمشية الله لايحول بيننا 
وبين تقدمنا اقصد كشباب سوا تكاسلنا وقلة المعلومات المفيدة المتوفرة والاكيدة الخاصة بالطاقة
انشاء الله خلال عدة سنوات سوف نحدث طفرة بمجال الطاقة بأذن الله وطبعا هذا بسبب التواصل بالانترنيت
وحتا لااطيل عليكم نتائج الاستطلاع تقول ( ارادة فولاذية -حب للخير- مستقبل مشرق باذن الله )

مع التحية اخوكم محمد
18\5\2007


----------



## صناعة المعمار (19 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اشكرك اخ محمد على الموضوع وعلى المتابعة

الله يكثر من امثالك وانا اشجعك على الاستمرار في هذا المجال وستبدع ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (20 مايو 2007)

*الى الاخت صناعة المعمار*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

شكرا الك

احاول اطبق القول ( الكل للفرد والفرد للكل)

واذا عملنا كفريق و الكثير من البحث بالانترنيت والقليل من التجارب انشاء الله نوصل


تحياتى

اخوك محمد

21\5\2007


----------



## almaliki62000 (10 يونيو 2007)

​

في الرابط التالي تجدون تسجيل مرئي لهذا المحرك :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFGiWiXMHn0


----------



## المهندس جبلاوى (18 مارس 2008)

*وقود أرخص من البنزين*

* السادة الأخوة فى ملتقى المهندسين *

*أحب أن أعلن عن موضوع هام وخطير وهو/أولا*
*أشكر جميع المشاركين فى هذا الموقع واعلن أن جميع خطوات البنزين المجانى التى أعلنتم عنها فو هذا الموقع هذه صحيحة لاننى قمت بعملها منذ ستة سنوات وكانت تعطى نتائج مبهرة ولكن كان يحدث انفجار دائم ان لم نحترس فى استخدام مادة البوتاسيوم بالذات ولكنى أفضل دائرة الرنين فهى تعطى نتائج مبهرة وبرغم اننى كنت احتفظ بسر هذه الفكرة ولكن معظم المواقع أعلنت عن وجودها بالطريقة*
*الخطيرة هذه ولكن كان لابد وان نقوم بالتحذير من استخدام هذه الطريقة المعلن عنها وخاصة أننا فى زمن غلاء المعيشة والجميع سيخاطر باستخدام هذه الطريقة التى أعلنتم عنا انها سهلة وهى طريقة مادة البوتاس وهذا فقط لسلامة البشرية التى من الممكن ان تخاطر بعمل شيء لابد وان تحترس منه وشكرا لسيادتكم على المواد الجميلة التى قمت باستطلاعها والاستفادة منها *
*الخبر بالنسبة لكم قد لايكون جديدا ولكن النوعية جديدة وهذا من موقه احد**الشركات العاملة في هذا المجال وقد جربت هذا الوصف وبالفعل على ادابيتر 12 فولت واحد امبير وتصاعد الغاز فى ثونى معدودات وبالنسبة للفلبين عمرةاكثر من 30**سنة واستعجب لم لا يتم انتاجه ببلادنا**هل تعلم انك ممكن تركب سيارتك**وتدفع 25 جنيه مصرى لكل 1000كيلو متر لية لان الوقود المستخدم ليس البنزين وﻻ حتى الغاز**الطبيعى ماهو برضه غالى انما هذة المرة بالهيدروجين إزاى ياعم الكلام**ده نعم**الكلام ده مضبوط وبيتم عن طريف تفكيك الماء الى عناصرة وهى**الهيدروجين والاوكسجين وطبعا الغعز بيتصاعد وبيتم دفعه للموتور وبيحرق احسن من**البنزين هل العملية مكلفة لاهىر ارخص مما**تتخيل يمكنك عملها فى بلدك الفكرة ببساطة نوع المقاوم للصداء وممكن اسلاك ماء مقطر لان ماء الشرب**مليان املاح وزبالة شوية خراطيم ومشتركات لوازم**التركيب اسلاك ىكهرباء وفيوز بعلبته و مفتاح كهرباء سيارة وبعض**الوازم** بوتاس المسمى هيدروكسي الصوديوم = هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم**فهى اشد للتفعل الكميائى وصل خراطيم من الوعاء بعد غلقه ووصل الكهرباء الى لوعاء المغلق طبعا لمنع تسريب الغاز و فى انتظار تعديلاتكم واضافاتكم القيمة**لهذا المشروع**الفكرة ببساطة شديدة ان عند وضع ملعقة **بوتاس المسمى هيدروكسي الصوديوم** على ليتر**ماءءءءء واذابته ينتج خليط يسمى فى الكمياء الكترولويد اى انه قادر على تحريك**الجزيئات فى الماء من خلال الكهرباء مع قطعة المونيوم**وبتمرير الكهرباء ال 12فولت سينشاء بينهم قوة قادرة علىتفكيك جزئ*
*

الماء الى عناصزة

يعنى H2O-------= H+H+O

ويبداؤء الغاز بالخروج وبيتم تجميعه وإرساله فى خرطوم الخروج
مع تحيات ابن الغربية 
حمادة بركات
*


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (18 مارس 2008)

أمور ملفتة للنظر فعلا

قرات اليوم خبر في الجريدة عن شركة مصدر للطاقة المتجددة ابو ظبي

تعلن عن منح للدراسة في هذا المجال............... لكن فقط للمواطنين !!!! ههههههههه كيف سنتطور طالما بقيت

هذه النظرة العنصرية ؟


----------

